
Gmail.com was down - sethbannon
https://mail.google.com/
======
sold
A tweet by The Onion:

[In Focus] Google Shuts Down Gmail To Show Its Immense Power
<http://onion.com/UxyLs8>

~~~
creativityland
Gmail returns with G+ as your inbox.

~~~
rodneyfool
ಠ_ಠ

~~~
MrDrone
And suddenly I'm on Reddit.

------
jamesmoss
Is this affecting Chrome as well? Looks like it might be a bigger problem. It
just crashed for three guys in our office within a few seconds of each other.

Edit: Nobody was using Gmail at any point.

~~~
VMG
Chromium crash on Arch Linux with this message: <http://pastebin.com/f9JMsPzT>

    
    
        terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
          what():  bitset::set
        [1]    4934 abort (core dumped)  chromium
    

singing out of sync for now..

Edit: no crashes since I signed out of sync

Edit2: found a more complete stack trace by somebody else:
<https://gist.github.com/4251938>

Bug Report: <http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=165171>

~~~
nateberkopec
Wow, a lot of people use Chromium over Chrome because of "omg botnet" - I
wonder why Google downtime would cause vanilla Chromium to crash?

~~~
stusmall
I thought Chromium still had all the google tie-in issue. If I remember
correctly what they pulled out was license encumbered features like font
rendering. I know there were forks like iron that pull out the privacy
features.

------
meaty
Probably not the time to rub people's face in it, but I host my own mail
server because of crap like this.

Thread from the other day:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4886236>

~~~
apawloski
Meh, I've had my Gmail for a little over 6 years now. This is the first time I
ever remember having this problem. (My Gmail is back up now, by the way.) I'll
take this frequency over the effort it takes to maintain my own mail server
any day.

~~~
icebraining
What effort? After setup, it just works.

------
ck2
I've been on it for the past hour without a problem.

It must be server/account specific.

~~~
graeme
This literally went down about 45 seconds ago for me. Check again?

~~~
ck2
Got an email 5 minutes ago, just sent one to another gmail account a minute
ago and just got a reply.

------
midas
I love google products (and I'm not worried about my email for a second), but
their explanation is really bad:

"The problem with Google Mail should be resolved. We apologize for the
inconvenience and thank you for your patience and continued support. Please
rest assured that system reliability is a top priority at Google, and we are
making continuous improvements to make our systems better."

It sounds like something an airline might say after bumping you to another
flight!

[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=13...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1355212799000&iid=c4cb68ce9a417fa4832a731c7f71a9f0)

EDIT: Thanks @mpeg for pointing out that this is a different outage. Still
yucky copy though.

~~~
Thrymr
Today's outage:
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=13...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1355201999000&iid=4abb2f6c40f6bd39677195b9a60ad77d)

So far it only says "We're investigating reports of an issue with Google Mail.
We will provide more information shortly."

------
magikbum
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status&ts=1...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status&ts=1355158213127)

Still no update

------
cientifico
I really hate when the browser crash in the middle of a

------
prawks
_Error 502 (Server Error)!!1_

Is the 1 intentional?

~~~
lachyg
Yeah, it's a common internet meme. Often you will see the word 'one' in there
as well. e.g. !!!11!!!one!!

~~~
jalanco
Yes. It reflects a certain "intensity" at the keyboard which may involve the
shift key finger spasming.

------
vxxzy
I wonder if this post has anything to do with it:
[http://www.elezea.com/2012/12/google-calendar-lost-data-
secu...](http://www.elezea.com/2012/12/google-calendar-lost-data-security-
breach/)

~~~
mdahlstrand
I experienced a similar issue a couple of weeks ago when my synced chrome
settings & bookmarks appeared on a co-worker's machine, a machine I've never
signed in on. All his stuff was gone and replaced with an outdated version of
mine...

------
crb
There is now an post for this outage on the Google Apps Status Dashboard:
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1...](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1355183999000&iid=4abb2f6c40f6bd39677195b9a60ad77d)

"We're investigating reports of an issue with Google Mail. We will provide
more information shortly."

------
FiloSottile
I have a new yellow notice on top of Gmail.

"Novità! Le app Gmail per dispositivi mobili sono appena state aggiornate su
Google Play e nell'App Store di Apple. Ignora"

Translated: News! The mobile Gmail apps have just been updated on Google Play
and App Store.

I wonder if this is related...

------
kyllo
Everything has downtime, folks. Everything.

------
gprasanth
Ok, I would like to take this opportunity to ask something about HN.

What if, say a month later Gmail.com goes down again. Then, how do I submit
another post to HN? I mean wouldn't I be redirected to this one?

~~~
kibwen
To clarify what Cyranix said, it's possible to add a useless query string on
the end of a URL in order to have HN fail to match a URL that's already been
submitted. So say SocialMobileLocal.com goes down and someone submits a link:

    
    
      status.socialmobilelocal.com
    

When it goes down again a year later, you can submit:

    
    
      status.socialmobilelocal.com?foo=bar

~~~
gprasanth
Ah figured that myself. Now I can bring up old discussions again :)

------
joshz
Oh that's what happened. This is a pretty unexpected oversight from a company
that tests their software so extensively to have browsers crash because an
email service/sync service is down.

------
arscan
I'm having trouble too... the plain HTML version works though:
<http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=html>

------
kibwen
Seems to work in Firefox, for anyone who needs to urgently access their Gmail.
Still down in Chrome for me (Error 502), though it's not crashing the browser.

~~~
rplnt
Works for me with both Opera and Chrome. Even with chat. Either they fixed it
or it's an issue only affecting part of userbase.

edit: I'm in Europe.

------
lawdawg
Its fixed for me now.

------
normalfaults
Gmail is down and children are in the street weeping!

------
JeremyMorgan
Oddly enough I was on Gmail and Chrome kept crashing. Did all the usual stuff,
cleared everything, restarted etc. Turns out, for me at least, the only time
it crashes is when I go to Gmail.com.

I'd really love to investigate and find out why these two related products
behave this way but honestly I'm way too lazy.

------
jpdus
No chrome crashs here (beta channel, sync enabled, germany, gmail tabs open),
but Gmail was down too.

------
nsoldiac
First updates from Google's App Status Dashboard:
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=13...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1355201999000&iid=4abb2f6c40f6bd39677195b9a60ad77d)

------
stcredzero
My Chrome did not crash, yet I am logged in with Sync. Instead of keeping
Gmail in a Chrome tab, I use Fluid app to make Gmail into a "desktop" app.
Seems to still be up. Others can use the same workaround by opening Google
apps in Firefox and Safari.

------
tokenadult
What is with the URL on this submission pointing to the URL any user of Gmail
would use to access their account? Could the curators please change the
submission URL to a source that shows reliable updated information?

------
pierooh
Down in France : [http://www.blog-nouvelles-
technologies.fr/archives/21512/err...](http://www.blog-nouvelles-
technologies.fr/archives/21512/error-502-gmail/)

------
robbiet480
Anonymous is claiming credit. <http://www.chronicle.su/news/gmail-taken-down-
by-anonymous/>

~~~
nmudgal
Nope, they actually denied it => "Anonymous immediately denied responsibility
for the attack on Gmail before finding out that no one knew who perpetrated
the attack, thus making it a legitimately"

------
AzAngel
Been on Chrome for about 50 minutes, was on Gmail at the beginning of that.
The only thing that was crashed was the chat on Gmail. Have not had a single
problem with Chrome.

------
nicholasjarnold
Gmail and all Google services are working for me using Chrome 24.0.1312.35
beta-m. I did have a 502 error for about 5 minutes, but it didn't crash the
browser.

edit: typo

------
statictype
Gmail for Business works from my imap client (postbox) but not from the web
site. So I guess their web interface is down - not the backend mail engine.

~~~
rshlo
IMAP works for me also with Thunderbird.

------
JeremyMorgan
My Android phone sends and receives just fine. It seems like a web related
issue, and Chrome is likely just relying on communications with the server

------
eclipticplane
I seem to still be able to send & receive mail via my sync on iPhone, and it
seems Outlook Sync for Biz Apps is running fine. gmail.com only?

------
ig1
Feedburner has also been sporadically returning temporary errors over the last
hour. Looks like it's a google infrastructure problem.

------
jeepey
I can easily live with a few minutes of downtime for my mail, but they should
fix Chrome and other platforms being dependant.

------
dutchbrit
I wonder if it's linked to that calendar bug?

------
nsoldiac
It's back up now. EDIT: went down again...

------
RegEx
Chrome crashed 3-4 times in a row trying to access Gmail. This was on Windows,
and I was logged into Google Sync.

------
nsoldiac
Chrome just crashed on me for the first time. Gmail has been up and down a few
times already the last 30 mins.

------
engineerhead
The chrome crashing can be stopped if you disable Synching. Means disconnect
your Google Account from Chrome

------
TallGuyShort
I've been having luck with mutt. Looks like their POP / IMAP servers are
running better than their webapp.

------
cadr
On the plus side, the little broken robot drawing on their error page is cute.
It is no Octocat, but hey.

------
Ironlink
Haven't had a single problem, using both my Apps account and my Gmail account.
Stockholm/Sweden, Firefox.

------
AshleysBrain
...and it's back up here now - must've only been down 10 minutes or so! (But
Chrome just crashed again)

------
Fletch137
Absolutely no problems with any Google services (Drive, Mail, Calendar,
Search) for me (Northwest UK).

------
sai163
Chrome crashed for the first time for me, when i tried refreshing the
gmail.com page multiple times.

------
silasb
I noticed that none of my comments in my google document saved after I
recovered from the crash.

------
AlexHadaya
I've just reloaded chrome twice as well as gmail and it's working fine here in
Australia.

------
eitally
Both my apps and personal account are down.

<edit> an both are back at 12:17pm EST</edit>

------
mkolodny
It's working fine on Safari, albeit a little slowly. This seems to be Chrome
specific.

------
supun
My Chrome crashed as well while trying to load gmail. But in firefox gmail is
working.

------
dysoco
Google Plus is down for me now.

------
ved_a
Chrome crashing due to failed sync problems with google servers and gmail is
down.

------
jbranchaud
The internet is awesome! This kind of collaborative trouble-shooting is epic!

------
nsoldiac
Awesome, on my birthday...guess people were sending me too many bday emails!

~~~
robglas
Aw, you too? Happy birthday! :-)

------
erock
Play store is down for me too, crashed hard on my phone about 5 minutes ago

------
squid_ca
Gmail is working for me in FireFox. In Chrome, it is still crashing.

------
gigamike
Chrome is crashing for me without even a gmail tab open. Curious...

------
jmsduran
Gmail is down for me too.

------
Murkin
Strange, we got Youtube crashing chromes on all our Ubuntu machines

------
vondur
I couldn't get into Google Docs either. Must be something going on.

------
AshleysBrain
...and it's back up here now - must've been down 10 minutes or so!

------
vxxzy
a thread from earlier.<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4898496>

Speculation that it is happening to many users.

------
mey
Google Now also appears to be having issues (at least for me).

------
jontro
It's back up for me now

------
iambrakes
Same problem here. All other Google services seem to be fine.

------
goodguy44
Even my chrome is crashing, switched to firefox a while ago.

------
lisper
Seems to be back up now. At least it's working for me.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Chrome has crashed twice for me in the last 2 mins...

------
desireco42
It happens to the best of us :) is all I can think of

------
hierro
Seems to be up again for me (connecting from Europe).

------
rdl
Chrome Sync is crashing my Chrome every minute or so.

------
isaacjohnwesley
Few more days for 21 December, Mayan calendar. :P

------
w_t_payne
... and it's back.

------
dutchbrit
It's back up here

------
ing33k
Chrome didn't crash, but gmail is down for me

------
loganfsmyth
Gmail work for me but chat isn't connecting.

------
namank
Been working for me fine on Safari and IMAP

------
luk3thomas
Working for me on Mac, but not in windows

------
techinsidr
Seems to be working fine from Chicago...

------
felipebueno
My Chrome crashed several times as well

------
JeremyMorgan
Chrome is now trending on Twitter lol

------
potench
I'm getting a 502 Bad Gateway error.

------
w1ntermute
It's working intermittently for me.

------
pradeep89
Ops, something is broken - India

------
BarkMore
Chrome crashed for me as well.

------
propercoil
crashes by itself with a 502 error on ubuntu. The chrome doesn't crash though

------
frankyurban
It seems to work fine now.

------
Amaan
It's working for me now.

------
BitMastro
Working here on Chrome

------
francesca
Google is down again

------
Nursie
Seems fine to me...

------
barrkel
pop.gmail.com is not, and that's how I get my mail.

~~~
scrumper
Me too, but it's working for me here.

~~~
barrkel
I meant that it was not down.

------
santimt
Up and running now

------
binarydreams
I am disappointed.

------
jahansafd
went down for me. need to get work done. oh god.

------
iag
Wow that's amazing. #1 news on HN already? This is pretty cool.

------
rcoh
Working in FF....

------
Shenglong
And it's back up.

------
foxhop
google drive also same issue

------
mostlygeek_
Works now!

------
natefriedman
Error 502

------
koalaman
and... they're back.

~~~
koalaman
and they're back down again.

~~~
koalaman
FWIW I assumed gmail was down because of gchat going grey and saying it
couldn't communicate. It turns out the mail is actually still working, so it's
just gchat that's down.

------
alexakarpov
aaaaand it's back )

------
zwx
time to switch to outlook.com

~~~
kaolinite
Or alternatively wait 2 minutes for it to come back up. C'mon - you can't
complain about Gmail's uptime record.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
I was just going to say this. Been using Gmail daily since 2004 or so and I
can count on one hand how many problems I've had. Stellar record, though as I
said I am too dependent on it personally.

------
ihdavis
zombie day is upon us.

------
martinced
GMail is working fine here (France) both my personal email and my professional
email. No Chrome crashing. Linux Debian 64 bit.

I use different browsers (in incognito mode), from different user accounts, to
surf the web / do online banking / browser hacker news etc.

No plugins, no "sync" (heck, I don't even know what that "synch" for Chrome
is), no issues.

~~~
uulbiy
I have similar configuration. Fedora 64Bit, chromium and gmail work fine. No
plugins for chromium, no sync, only a gmail tab is open. I use firefox for
everything else. This bug seems interesting!

------
Sherrilbfx
Hey guise I'm in Chrome right now, and it's working just ( _& $(_&#(*&# )#

